# How many hours do you work?



## zat29 (4 Jan 2006)

I'd just like to see on average how many hours ppl work. My contract is for 34hours (public service) which doesnt include lunch breaks. Typically I work 8 to 4 or 9 to 5.

Are people in private industry/services expected to work more  hours than they are contracted to do with no overtime pay?

Please let me know if you work for the public sector and your typical hours of work.

Me:
Hours:  8 to 4 or 9 to 5 monday to friday only, 40 hours typically, no overtime allowance and requesting time in leiu would be frowned on a regular basis.
Lunch breaks: only occasionally
Sector: Public, healthcare
Occupation: Professional


----------



## Cligereen (5 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I too am employed as a healthcare professional in the public health service. My contracted hours are 39 per week, but I work 7 x twelve hour night shifts in a row and then get 7 nights off. That makes an average of 42 hours per week. I don't get paid for the extra hours at all, but can (in theory) take them as time in lieu. Unfortunately, as there is rarely anybody to cover my shifts, I don't get to take the hours back. I'm currently 'owed' over 200 hours that I can't get to take. I also have four of my six weeks annual leave still to take, again because no cover is available. I get no official breaks because I'm on call all of the time that I'm on duty. My grade is not eligible for overtime payments of any kind.
I also have to attend some meetings held during the day on my 7 nights free.

I know that there are benefits in working for the public health service, but you have to wait till you retire to get them!

Regards,
Clig.


----------



## Ger (5 Jan 2006)

Hi there. I have got into some very serious rows over working hours and I can tell you that there is very little legal protection. Under the "Organisation of working time Act " you can be asked to work up to 48 hours per week adveraged over a period. There is an opinion that some finincial reward should apply, but this is vague.
However they cant discriminate against you and this is covered by law. I have however pulled a sickie after long hours at work and this is one way of winning.Also if you have a resonable case and can show that you are suffering some hardship Eg poor health) due to working too many hours, people are willing to listen.
Incidently,I have worked 37.5 hour week (civil service), 80 hour week (short term well paid) & parttime 16 hour week throughout my life so far.


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2006)

51.5 hours a week (often more).
20 days annual leave.
No paid sick days.
Private sector.
Well paid for all the hours I do.

If employers expect people to work over their contracted hours they should pay them overtime. They should also not ask people to do what are unreasonable hours in the context of the company or organisation that they work in.
As for being a teacher, I spend a lot of my time slagging them off but if it was that good we would all be teachers.


----------



## Winnie (5 Jan 2006)

Hours: 37 standard


----------



## Winnie (5 Jan 2006)

Hours: 37 Standard + overtime is expected to meet deadlines (this can vary anywhere from 0 hours to 40 hours a week depending)

Get paid overtime at 1.5 or overtime in lieu for all overtime & can basically take the whole summer off overtime leave if I want - you don't get that flexibility in most jobs

Private sector


----------



## Kerak (5 Jan 2006)

Self employed, no paid hours 16th Dec till today

approx 20 hours per week
no paid hoildays
no assistance with pension

no commute
no fixed  timetable
some weeks 60 hours then a few days off
Self assesment tax
New challange ever client


Wouldnt change it for anything


----------



## EPF (5 Jan 2006)

39 hrs : 8.30-5 Mon- Thurs
           8.30-4 Fri
No cash for overtime but have flexitime! Core Hours 10-3pm.
Private sector.


----------



## Bamhan (5 Jan 2006)

Work 34 hours per week.
Have to start by 10.00 and cannot finish before 4.00.
Have to work a minimum of 6.5 hours per day.
Obviously lunch break is not included so I usually work 9.00 to 4.30 and take lunch for 30 mins or an hour.
Public sector.
No over time payable, then it is rare in my position.
Would occasionally work late if needed.
Have worked Saturdays and late evenings until 9.00 in the past.


----------



## smree (5 Jan 2006)

Supposed to work a 40 hr week - 9 to 5:30 but ususlly work approx 55 - 60 hrs a week. No overtime pay. Private sector. Built up 25 days annual leave but I havn't managed to take the standard 20 days off yet!


----------



## Molly (5 Jan 2006)

private sector 9.30 to 6.00pm. however as manager I can come and go as I please.rarely stay past 5.30. 

20 annual days holidays
up to 7 days sick leave paid
no overtime

work in sales, longer I work more commission I get paid,


----------



## my2leftfeet (5 Jan 2006)

Surely that should be "the more you sell - the more commission you get paid"?


----------



## Molly (5 Jan 2006)

yeh yeh yeh, obviously longer I work, more I sell more I get paid......


----------



## redbhoy (5 Jan 2006)

I'm "employed" between 9-5.30 with an hours break Monday - Friday. 
Dont know if it would constitute being called work!


----------



## efm (5 Jan 2006)

Norrmal week I'd work 50 hours Monday to Friday - during a critical time this can increase to 80 hours per week and include Saturdays and Sundays.

My employment contract states working hours of 09:00 to 05:30 with an hour for lunch.  I do not get paid overtime.  I get 28 days annual leave.  Paid sick days.  Non-contrib DC pension.

Working in the private sector - I reckon I get well paid for the work and have an excellent bonus / profit sharing scheme


----------



## ribena (5 Jan 2006)

I work 9.30 - 5.30 Monday to Friday with an hour off for lunch.  I don't have to save days for Christmas so end up with around 25 days holidays in the year but we all usually take a few more and no-one notices.  No-one counts the amount of sick days we take either but of course we're loyal servants and don't take many!  Maybe this place aint so bad to work in after all


----------



## Marie (5 Jan 2006)

Official hours 37.5 per week (health service) with half-hour lunch-breaks (usually untaken).  No tea or coffee 'breaks' (again, no time).  Work  outside official hours is unremunerated.  Paid annual leave 27 days p.a increasing to 33 days p.a. after 10 years continuous service.  Contributory NHS pension (currently under direct threat) 1/80th of final year's pensionable pay for each year of contributions + lump sum 3 times the amount of yearly pension.  Category: Professional.  Working-conditions: difficult beyond belief, allied with fact those on whose behalf we serve consider us overpaid and underworked and begrudge funding the healthservice through their (and our!!!) taxes.


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Jan 2006)

41.5 hours per week. Often work more. But the money is fairly good.


----------



## buzybee (5 Jan 2006)

I am contracted to work 40 hrs a week, 8.30 to 5 with half an hour for lunch.  Usually I work 8.30 to 5.45 or 6pm, but I dont get paid for the extra time.

I have to work an hour extra every day, just to keep up to date with the work.

I have 20 days hols a year.
I don't get sick pay or bonuses.

I work as an accountant for a small family owned company, and I get paid 28K.


----------



## zat29 (5 Jan 2006)

Hi, 
I read with interest the comments to my original post. To add more info, we also get a 20-30min coffee break at 11am and 25 days hols and good pay (whats good I hear you ask?!). I'm also allowed 5 uncertified sick days a year and god knows how many (~6weeks) certified sick leave.

I've an interesting work situation (public sector, healthcare) where many (most) people work hard, some very hard in return for no additional extras like overtime pay etc yet on the other hand there are some people working with me who do very little, feck all at times and yet get paid loads more (they are in the job longer than me)!  It can be very fustrating when ppl aren't pulling their weight and there is no proper management keeping them busy!


----------



## slave1 (6 Jan 2006)

Work 40 hours per week.
Have to start by 10.00 and cannot finish before 4.00.
Lunch break is not included so I "usually" work 8:15 to 5.30 and take lunch for 30 mins
Private sector
Professional manager
No over time payable.
Would occasionally work late if needed.
Excess time work is given in leiu as an extra day, every 4 weeks.
22 days annual leave
Sick pay in full
Defined benefit pension
Good pay


----------



## Gordanus (6 Jan 2006)

39 hrs per week
25 days annual leave
Am on call during lunch breaks so they are paid - but I can't go far! Often don't get a proper break, coffee taken while working.
Work 9 - 5, but more hours necessary but unpaid to keep up professional knowledge and attend meetings which are out of hours as we're too busy to have them during the working day!
Top of salary scale, E49K includes long-service increment (I mention this as well-paid is a relative concept)
Public service, health professional


----------



## Lorrie (6 Jan 2006)

35 hours per week worked (1 hour off for lunch) 9 - 5 pm
Breaks - 11 a.m and 4 p.m
Annual Leave - 21 days + two privilege days 
Sick leave 7 uncertified days - up to 6 months certified full pay.
No paid overtime - leave in lieu instead if you choose to work extra.
Sector: semi state.
Quite happy with it!


----------



## mo3art (6 Jan 2006)

Contracted for 40 hours a week, but add in overtime & missed lunchbreaks, I would estimate I actually work approx 50 hours a week.
Benefits include educational assistance, contrib pension, 20 days annual leave with further 2 incentivised for no uncertified sick days.  Up to 6 months sick leave paid, 7 days uncertified paid.
Disadvantages include no overtime payments, very unflexible hours, too much management 
Get paid just about enough to make it worth my while.


----------



## ThereseM (8 Feb 2006)

Hi
I work from:

9am to 5.15 pm.
I do have flexi-time so I have to be in between 10-12pm & 2-4pm.
I usually work 36.25hrs per week &
I'm not under any stress but then I'm not paid particularly well 25k p.a.
That probably sounds good to some but if you consider I spent: 

5yrs in College
I have worked consistently from 1994 then it's actually rubbish.
The only reason I don't leave is because it's stress free so I can work on my part-time business.  I only intend staying until I'm here 2yrs as I have no pension at the moment (except SSIA money which is for that) but can reap the benefits of a contributory pension after that length of time.
ThereseM


----------



## ThereseM (8 Feb 2006)

Hi
Forgot to mention I get 20 days a year (3 must be kept for Christmas)
I do get flexi days but only if I'm in credit then I can take 1 day.  You cannot take anymore than 1 flexi day at a time, unfortunately!!  We might enjoy ourselves too much!!
There's a company VHI/Bupa scheme which is 10% off the normal rate which isn't great especially with VHI.  It's a rip off anyway!
ThereseM


----------



## buzybee (8 Feb 2006)

Therese M.

I think you are paid ok for the hours of work you do, and the fact that your job isn't very stressful.

I spent 5 yrs in college (business degree & computer postgrad), graduated in 1994. I spent another 3 yrs doing accountancy.  I am a newly qualified accountant.

I earn 28K and usually work 45 hrs a week.  I have month end accounts and deadlines.  I do not get any pension or benefits.

My work could be stressful, eg.  I must chase debtors, and take in a certain amount of money every week.  I must watch the cash flow and bank account.  

I just do my best while I'm at work, but when I leave I switch off, and do not worry about overdrafts in the company bank account, etc.  I feel I am not paid enough to worry excessively about work.

I can't understand people who are on 40K and 50k, yet work normal hours and get VHI and pensions paid etc.  Maybe their jobs might be more stressful...


----------



## Past30Now (10 Feb 2006)

Hi

I'm sorry to go off point slightly but I can't believe that a qualified accountant with somewhere between 5 - 9 years post qualification experience (edit - just noticed your newly qualified line - but my point could still be valid) - with a primary degree and a post grad  - who is probably in their early to mid 30's is earning 28K for a fulltime job.

Obviously I don't know any of the other circumstances - such as they own the company - or the office is next door to where they live - it might be the job of your dreams, but the salary figure being quoted seems very low and would be well below most of the industry norms quoted by the various recruitment company/accountancy body reports.

I'm not in the career guidance business - but I would have a look at the various recruitment websites for comparisons sake, and look to talk to your employer if you feel you're not being remunerated correctly.

Past30


----------



## colc1 (10 Feb 2006)

Past30Now said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry to go off point slightly but I can't believe that a qualified accountant with somewhere between 5 - 9 years post qualification experience (edit - just noticed your newly qualified line - but my point could still be valid) - with a primary degree and a post grad - who is probably in their early to mid 30's is earning 28K for a fulltime job.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with this I am amazed at how low the salary is considering all the years study!  I think you should get looking or go to your boss looking for a substantial pay rise, I am looking I am in the public sector so no down on hands and knees for thank God.  And you're doing 45 hours a week as well I did the technician course and *before I even qualified* I was being offered jobs over 20K!  No pension or anything either!!


----------



## buzybee (10 Feb 2006)

I feel that if you are outside the Dublin area (I am in the Mid-West) then you can't pick and choose.

My friend (who is 36 and qualified 4 yrs) is working in a multinational and is earning about 35K.

I was in a financial company for a good few years before I qualified.  The money was good there, but I got made redundant and had to take ANY accounting job, just to keep working.  Spent 2 yrs in another lower paid job (was a finalist then), before moving to this job.

The employer for this job said they don't need an accountant, as the role is 'senior book keeper'.  It is all the accounts i.e. debtors, creditors, accruals, journals etc, and the payroll.

I found out that the previous person in my job was a man of 40, and he earned about 36K.  He produced a whole package of accounts every month.  (The company was not as busy when he was there, so he had more time).  I am only producing the bare essentials of P&L, and B/S, as the work has got more busy (company has expanded).

I would like to ask for more money, but am a bit afraid, as the owner could throw more work my way then.  (They own farms and another small business too).  The agency who placed me in this job, said the owner even wanted to pay me less!!!

I don't like to say it out, but I think employers (especially small Irish companies) see women as an opportunity to pay less.  In a small company there is no HR to watch this, and employers can do what they like.


Ever since I took the other low paid job after redundancy 2 yrs ago, I have been trying to change jobs.The agencies said that the multinationals pay well, but they want multinational experience which I don't have ( the financial company doesnt' count).

I know that the public sector pay very well, even at the lower levels, but again, it is very hard to get into.

Any suggestions would be welcome.  I am getting married in a few months, and will have 2 incomes (I own my house and have been paying a mortgage by myself for 5 yrs)  As I will be a bit relieved from the bills, I could always threaten to leave if I don't get X rate of pay.  The backfire of this is that I may not be able to get something else of reasonable pay.


----------



## colc1 (10 Feb 2006)

I think there is a 'race to the bottom' as its being called these days when it comes to Irish employers in general, they tend to be very mean with money.  This is obviously one of the reasons for the success of the Irish economy and now they're trying to just circumvent the law by employing foreigners and thus (dont know the exact way it works) avoid the miniumum wage which is one of the highest in Europe I feel sorry for those people being cheated


----------



## onekeano (10 Feb 2006)

colc1 said:
			
		

> I have to agree with this I am amazed at how low the salary is considering all the years study!  I think you should get looking or go to your boss looking for a substantial pay rise, I am looking I am in the public sector so no down on hands and knees for thank God.  And you're doing 45 hours a week as well I did the technician course and *before I even qualified* I was being offered jobs over 20K!  No pension or anything either!!




I just hope my boss isn't reading this thread 

On the other hand I'll be sending the link onto my reports in advance of the annual pay reviews to keep the expectations in check! Might even threaten to send them off to the mid West if they give me any lip!

Roy


----------



## lukegriffen (10 Feb 2006)

I work 9-5.30 Mon-Fri.  I don't know when exactly companies started adding on the extra 30 mins.   My first couple of jobs in the 90s were 9-5 with flexi-time (ie. work up a day off per month), which was easy coz you were allocated 1.25 hours for lunch but could just take 30 mins if you wanted. God that was cushy, I don't think I appreciated it at the time.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2006)

buzybee said:
			
		

> I spent 5 yrs in college (business degree & computer postgrad), graduated in 1994. I spent another 3 yrs doing accountancy. [...]
> I earn 28K and usually work 45 hrs a week. I have month end accounts and deadlines. I do not get any pension or benefits.


I have to say I find this a pretty 'damning indictment', etc. — with no offence intended to buzybee, of course.

At the risk of being flamed personally for being a 'cushy' public sector drone, 'part of the problem', etc., I also find myself asking why the corporate culture in this country has been so successful — ever since the so-called Celtic Tiger decade — in winning over public opinion, and the significant sections of The Meeja that shape it, so that trade unionism and its underlying principles can be so casually vilified or dismissed as lunatic-fringe lefty 'rant'.

The statistics clearly show — and no, please don't ask me to link to them! — that the fantasmagorical boom of the past 10 years has served principally to enrich the old established 'bosses' of yore. The salary/assets gap between the top and bottom of the scale has been dramatically widened. It has never been so 'good to be greedy'. Meanwhile, 'Joe-and-Jill-Bloggs' taxpayers' money drops into ever-widening, government-(mis)managed black holes without any appreciable improvement in the services provided — health, education, roads, whatever... — and yet the current administration (as I prefer to call it) will almost certainly be returned to power for another term at the next elections. Meanwhile, we're whipped up into a xenophobic rant about dem durty furriners spoiling the party and leeching off the State's munificence...  

Intemperate pinko rant over, and apologies for momentarily sidetracking the original thread. I'll move over to the 'Letting Off Steam' forum...


----------



## Kiddo (10 Feb 2006)

buzybee said:
			
		

> The employer for this job said they don't need an accountant, as the role is 'senior book keeper'. It is all the accounts i.e. debtors, creditors, accruals, journals etc, and the payroll.


 
From what you have said about your job it does appear to be a book-keeping role and you are being paid accordingly IMO. It seems in your case that your qualification is not required for the job you are doing and most likely hasn't been taken into account. I work in practise and I would consider 28k to be a reasonable salary for a book-keeper outside Dublin.

If you don't have much useful experiance (as you have mentioned above re multi national) then in all honesty you can't expect to walk into a job paying 50K...the reason people are getting paid 50K is because they have the knowledge and experiance to do the job they are employed to do..not solely because they have a qualification (although there are people in all walks of life who land on their feet).


----------



## Kiddo (10 Feb 2006)

I am a qualified accountant & work in an accountacy practice. I work 9am to 5pm, Monday to Friday. 20 days annual leave plus 2 company holidays. I also have my annual membership fees and CPD courses paid for.

Overtime is give as time in lieu but is a rare occurance..and the salary it good too .


----------



## buzybee (11 Feb 2006)

Regarding my experience, I spent 2 yrs doing accounts payable (temping) in a govt organisation, then 7 yrs in a financial company (not transferable experience).  Then I spent 6 months temping in a multinational (accounts payable), and finally my 2 yrs experience doing the payroll, book keeping etc.  I am CIMA qualified.

I find it hard to get 'more useful' experience, as it is hard to get jobs.  Also, what is the 'more useful' experience?  I have seen ads for accountants for maintaining fixed asset register and ather such jobs.  I think that if I had experience in a large company, then my experience would be too narrow, and I would find it even harder to get a suitable job.

What type of company should I be looking to get into?  What type of accountancy jobs should I look for, in order to add more value onto my experience?  

I notice that I have got called for interviews in the past, where the employer said that I had a good experience, but I still didn't get the jobs.


Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## moneypitt (13 Feb 2006)

Contracted to work 37.5 hours a week, overtime (no pay) expected to meet the deadlines. In reality, works anywhere between 40 to 50 hours every week, and at times weekends too (gets time in liu for weekend work). 

Private sector - IT / Software


----------



## fobs (13 Feb 2006)

Work 37.5 hours a week - 9 - 5:30 with an hour for lunch. Pay is good enough but could be better! Would love flexi-time or part-time work but not an option and as job is close to home its benefits outweigh its downside!
Private sector - IT also


----------



## casiopea (13 Feb 2006)

37.5 hours. No overtime.  Very lucky though as I can work from home anytime I want which is great if I need to be at home at 5:30 on the dot or am getting deliveries that day.

Private sector. IT.


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2006)

I'd love to answer your post Dr.M but then I would be going off topic as well.
...so...hard...to ...resist...


----------



## buzybee (14 Feb 2006)

I notice that a lot of people said I earned little, and one person said that I don't have the necessary experience to earn more.

However, when I asked what I could do the rectify the situation, it seems there was no answer....

This is just like my fiance, he says that the clerical officers in his govt job, earn more than me.  When I ask him how what I can do to make things better, there is no answer.

It seems like everyone is quick to point out problems, but don't seem to have any possible solutions.

Hope you are not all behaving like this in work 

I​


----------



## zat29 (14 Feb 2006)

i agree buzybee. ignore those who point out problems without offering / suggesting possible solutions .... negative thinkers


----------



## Kiddo (15 Feb 2006)

> I notice that a lot of people said I earned little, and one person said that I don't have the necessary experience to earn more.
> 
> However, when I asked what I could do the rectify the situation, it seems there was no answer....
> 
> ...


 


I assume you are referring to my reply with regard to experiance. Well firstly you have to decide where exactly you want your career to go. 

For example if you aspire to be a financial controller, then IMO you would most probably need to move into a bigger company, one with a bigger accounts department where you can expand your experiance, preferably where there is room for promotion and then either work your way up or move into better role.

You are the master of your own destiny and only you can decided what you want and therefore aim for it. 

None of us can do it for you and sitting at your p.c waiting for strangers to give you advice isn't going to get you your dream job.


----------



## Past30Now (15 Feb 2006)

Hi Buzybee

As the person who originally commented on the general circumstances you laid out its correct to say I haven't offered much constructive help.  I did suggest you look at recruitment websites in order to ascertain what kind of salary you could get in order to negotiate with your current employer.

I should also add that most of what kiddo suggested is correct - it is up to you - you're going to have to look at the type of work you are currently doing and see where you can raise the level/standard of the work you do.  I'm not talking about doing a better bank rec - I'm suggesting you should look at the management information you supply to your boss, see what he/she does with it - see if you can do that for him/her - get yourself a higher level of experience - if you're adding more value to the business, thereby effectively promoting your self to financial accountant/controller as opposed to being a senior bookkeeper.  I know you mentioned that your employers have a number of other businesses - who currently looks after the books for these - is there scope for you running the accounts for all these businesses and having a bookkeeper work with you in order to allow you to concentrate on higher level work.  It is up to you to convince your employer of the value of this.

If there is no scope for improving your experience with your current employer (and it is important to you!!) you probably should look at moving, however when you live outside of Dublin, jobs don't grow on trees - it will be difficult to find something local to you.

Best of luck with the future - with a wedding in a few months you have better things to worry about.

Regards,


Past30


----------



## buzybee (17 Feb 2006)

Thanks for all suggestions.

The trouble with this job, is that there is a large volume of the more basic work, so I don't really have the time for the higher level 'analysing' work.  In fact I am just getting the P&L, B/S stock taking done every month.

In my last job, the volume of work wasnt as large, so I was able to produce more figures on the costing of the product etc, and was able to get a small pay rise. (as well as the satisfaction of doing more brain work)

I can't see the employer buying the idea of me getting an assistant, even part time, no matter what ideas I come up with.  

In fact a lot of the more time consuming work is ringing round for best deals on suppliers, insuring all the property etc., chasing the owner to ensure he has A, B, C done.


The owner promised a 1k increase when I had been in the job X months.  When I asked for the increase I didn't get it, as he only wanted to pay the 28k for this job.  I know that if I did 50+ hrs a week, producing more reports etc, I still may not even get a pay rise, but I would be expected to continue working the 50+ hrs to keep producing these reports.

I need tomake the best of it for the moment, If anything it is helping me develop a method for dealing with high volume work.  I will need to start job hunting again, after I am in this job a decent amount of time.


----------



## zat29 (17 Feb 2006)

if he promised a miserable 1k increase and didn't hold his word then i'd badger him endlessly for a while. look for another job, this guy sounds like a stingy git. if you get another job then 'hang him' , i..e. leave with minimum notice and a heap of left over work.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Feb 2006)

buzybee said:
			
		

> In fact a lot of the more time consuming work is ringing round for best deals on suppliers, insuring all the property etc., chasing the owner to ensure he has A, B, C done.


Maybe you could do a quick audit and point out how much money you've _saved_ him?


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2006)

To come back to the original question of long hours, unpaid overtime, etc. — people might be interested in a forthcoming 'Work Your Proper Hours' day (26 Feb.) being featured on the TUC WorkSmart website. Please don't access it on company time, though...


----------



## ninsaga (18 Feb 2006)

Tech Sector Management - lot of pressure & stress associated (always being 'measured' on performance of self & the group). Lots of politics.

Paid pretty ok - but it is not putting me on the road to financial freedom.

Company owns me - the expectation is set that you are always available.  

Never seems to end - get calls/mails/IM's on eve's/weekends & need to work through the problems or deal with someones query. Need to stay in touch with out of hours activity during peak periods.

Quality of life is ****e pretty often.

Avg number of hours pw = 55-65

Need to learn & apply more of this work/life balance stuff.

.... have often considered cutting loose & taking a job in a statoil station (or similar) just to improve on more free time & not have top deal with alot of the crap. (no disrespect at all to those who work in Stat oil or similar)

Goal is to work for myself. Just have to find that idea & drum up the courage.


----------



## GreatDane (18 Feb 2006)

In response to the original querry ...

I work on average, approx 55 hours a week, although my contract is for approx 38 hours a week & I don't get overtime.

Why ?

A) because I'm stupid
B) because I love my work
C) because I might earn a super large bonus

If Im to be entirely honest with myself, it's probably a mix of all 3 answers above, but one thing for sure, it ain't doing my social life or health much good in the medium to longer term so something is going to have to give fairly soon 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## nopotatos (24 Feb 2006)

I work on average 42 hours a week.
I do 4 days of 12 hour shift then 4 days off then 4 nights 12 hours shift,
then 4 days off.
The night shift is fine. the pay is good and the time off is great.


----------



## Faraway (24 Feb 2006)

Hi,

In my last job i was contracted from 7.30am to 6pm, over the course of over a year i can count on one hand the amount of times i left at or before six and it would probably take only 3 or 4 hands to count the times i got out before seven, i consistently started my day before 7am and NO i wasn't self employed. Anyone out there think this is just a little excessive - well i did so i respectfully quit giving 5 weeks notice while remaining fully committed to the role until the day i left (working till 7.30pm in fact). 2 months on still unemployed. Anyone want to give me a job!


----------



## Theo (24 Feb 2006)

Why would you feel obliged to work beyond the contracted hours for free?

You'll always find a job if you are prepared to do it for free.

so i think congrats are in order for leaving that situation.


----------



## Faraway (24 Feb 2006)

Thanks Theo, i think it was the right move too, just need to get the next job sorted and i'll be v happy with the decision.


----------



## buzybee (25 Feb 2006)

Faraway

Those times sound very excessive.  Was it over 5 days?  If so, the contracted times work out at over 50 hrs a week.   Can I ask you, were there other people doing a similiar job to you?  Did they also do extra hours?  Is it the norm in your particular industry to work all those hours?

Did it take the firm long to replace you?

It is great that you were able to make the break, as working all those hours isn't good for your health long term.

I know that it is not nice having no job.  Could you tell the agencies that you will take contract work/lower paid work etc.  Sometimes if you are open to more junior level positions, you could get into a good company and work up again.  Also, a larger company would have more people so there may be structures in place to deal with excessive workloads.



​


----------



## Keizer Soze (26 Feb 2006)

On average 40 hours per week, although I usually do a bit of overtime too. 34 days holiday per year


----------



## colc1 (27 Feb 2006)

Keizer Soze said:
			
		

> 34 days holiday per year


 
Thats nearly as good as the civil service (including taking advantage of flexi time!)


----------



## ragazza (27 Feb 2006)

Hi,

our recommended working hours are 8:30 to 17:15, but it is flexible in that you have to be in the office from 10:00 - 12:00 and you cant leave before 16:00.

I used to work >50 hours a week, working weekends unpaid etc, and then I realised that work didnt care or appreciate it if I ruined my personal time, so once I got promoted to management, I completely changed, and now do not do any unpaid extra time.

I'm currently not very busy (between projects), so I come in at 10:00 and leave about 18:00. I frequently go to the gym at lunchtime, meaning 1.5 hours break for lunch.

I get 25 holidays a year plus 17 bank holidays/non-working days. 
Have pension and healthcare paid for. Pay is alright, since it's in IT sector, but no-overtime, and miniscule pay rises each year.

Sick days are paid (I've no idea how many per year, but definitely more than 5). I'm horrified to read that some people dont get their sick days paid for - what do you do if you have a temperature of 104 and cant afford to take the day unpaid?

I may moan about work, but reading some of the above, now think perhaps I have a good deal!


----------



## zat29 (27 Feb 2006)

ragazza, your situation sounds good. As a matter of interest, since your promotion does any other management not frown on your leaving work bang on time? Do they not expect you to promote an example of working hard (i.e. long hours in their minds). Myself - I work smart by taking short lunches, not standing around chatting, making personal phonecalls, wasting others time etc.


----------



## ragazza (28 Feb 2006)

Hi Zag,

I suppose they may frown, but I try not to pay attention to it.
Instead I try to maximize the work I do, in work time, e.g. by never (or extremely rarely) taking coffee breaks, being very organised etc.
So they prob see that I get the work done in the time allowed.
I suppose I'm trying to demonstrate that working long hours doesnt necessarily mean more productivity. No-one has pulled me up on it yet! 

However, I'll be working late tonight, since the team has a big delivery tomorrow, so even though 9 times out of 10 I'll leave at 6:00pm, of course I stay later whenever it's really needed.

Cheers.


----------

